# Nicolas Cage - Knowing



## DjSielwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

This movie is full of suspince, great thriller. 
good action, and lets put it this way M night shamalon aint got nothin on this movie.  

and not only that but, nicolas cage = hotie. i highly recomend getting this movie.


----------



## Isen (Jul 7, 2009)

Nicholas Cage is pretty terrible.


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 7, 2009)

I loved that movie, the ending could be taken two ways though; one way I dislike and the other is rather cool. Overall it was awesome, and the destruction scenes were intense, especially the plane. :3


----------



## Aden (Jul 7, 2009)

DjSielwolf said:


> and not only that but, nicolas cage = hotie.



Wait what

Really?


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 7, 2009)

I almost went to it, although the only reason I had any interest at all was because I'd heard it described as "so bad it's good". Then I hurt my back. Then by the time I recovered it wasn't showing at any practical times.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 7, 2009)

Can't be any worse than Wicker Man I guess


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

The ending was so fucking stupid it wrecks everything good the movie did.

The movie is ten times better if you leave 10 minutes before the movie ends and just imagine all the characters dying in the coming apocalypse.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 7, 2009)

The accident scenes were the best.  They wern't over done yet at the same time showed you vivid detail of the disaster.

On that note, after watching an abundance of Third Watch, I could tell that the fire trucks and ambulances during hte train accident were not New York FD or PD.  Infact all the emergency vehicles were dirty, ugly, disgusting, Australian vehicles.


----------



## Teracat (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh Nick Cage is such a hotie.

Sometimes I wish I were a pachinko machine so I could receive his undying love.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 8, 2009)

Like I said in the other thread. The ending was disappointing, all the meatbags should have died.


----------



## DarkChaos (Jul 9, 2009)

So, was it anything like the Gun Show comic, then?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 9, 2009)

DarkChaos said:


> So, was it anything like the Gun Show comic, then?



That's how it should have been.

What actually happened is the magical list said everyone was supposed to die, but then OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE ALIENS fly to Earth RIGHT IN FRONT OF NICHOLAS CAGE and say "for absolutely no reason that was ever mentioned in the movie whatsoever we want your son to go with us into space to be saved along with his girlfriend"

Nick says "okay" then the world blows up and he dies, but then the two children are dropped off on a planet with a bunch of wheat-like shit and a huge tree.

SPOILERS: IT WAS ADAM AND FUCKING EVE


----------



## DjSielwolf (Jul 9, 2009)

they toke other children too, the other's, it was nohas (cant spell his name) arc for people (wtf)
but i do find nick atractive,...  im more atracted to somthing weird rather but his voice (eargasm) holy poo i just love his voice and facial expretions , nothing wrong with that <.< i mean damn


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 9, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Can't be any worse than Wicker Man I guess



I actually paid to see that in theater. I still want my money back, that wasn't even worth watching if they paid me to.


----------



## Teracat (Jul 10, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I actually paid to see that in theater. I still want my money back, that wasn't even worth watching if they paid me to.



Madness. I would totally pay 10 bucks to see a truck run a girl over on a boat on the big screen.

And nick cage in a bear suit beating up women.


----------



## Azure (Jul 10, 2009)

DjSielwolf said:


> M night shamalon aint got nothin


 Moar liek.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 11, 2009)

I thought the movie sucked. Actually, the whole theater i was in thought it sucked. Sucked enough to get, "Well that was shit", and literally have a drunk dude and his girlfriend get kicked out after he threw his bottle of un-capped Coka-Cola at the screen.


I will admit that the scene with the Plane crash was AMAZING. But, that doesn't relive the fact that I played 11 bucks to see a movie with THAT shitty of an Ending. I was more let-down by this, then the ending of The Happening.


Also, WHAT GENRE WAS IT? It started with Horror for me, then mystery with the numbers, then Thriller with the Action Scenes (Nick trying to stop the train, that crap), then back to horror, and then Sci-Fi, ending with a mix of MIKAEL BAY EXPLOSIONS SUN OMG, and an M. Night Shamalan, "FAIL TWIST". I was confused, not knowing what I saw.


Also, again, who else thinks his Wig was frigging terrible in the movie. It was so bad and terribly obvious it wasn't hair.


----------

